# gapps flash accident



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

So I just rooted and unlocked my new nexus 7 via rootkit v1.5.2. and somehow got in my head I needed gapps and flashed it realizing a little late that I didnt need it at that point. I have TWRP installed with the Goomanager and now everything lists as stopped working and I cannot boot into recovery. I decided to make another bad decision and factory restored so now the wizard wont go thru, just crashes. So to avoid making more bad decisions, anyone care to help shed some light?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Flash factory images


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

I will try that at home. my laptop keeps trying to shutdown due to overheating, I dont need another issue with this. When I did try to flash stock it didnt help anything, but i think I need to acquire the Nexus 7 JRO03D OEM image first.

how would i open a command prompt in the fasboot.exe directory?


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

wesmantooth267 said:


> how would i open a command prompt in the fasboot.exe directory?


Hold shift, then right-click. You will see an option to open a command prompt within that folder.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

does it need to be permanent or temp?

just realized flash = pernament.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

Ok so I was able to reflash stock, thanks to the temp CWM as TWRP wasnt pulling in. booting into temp CWM I was able to flash another rom in which allowed me to go through the setup wizard (could not get into any apps) as I could not access the development tab to enable ADB, which is why I couldnt flash stock at an earlier point. Back to putting some love on my N7! Thanks for the help poison.


----------

